# Any way to access sample chapters PRE-Kindle?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my Kindle.  I'm able to view my digital orders for free books, etc., but can't see the list of the sample chapter's I've requested.  Is there anywhere to see that before my Kindle arrives?  

Do the sample chapters stay there until you decide to buy or delete them?  Are they always the first chapter?  

Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The sample chapter is the first 10% of the book. In some cases, you might only get a table of contents, acknowledgements, etc. People have complained about that.

You can only read sample chapters from Amazon on a Kindle.

There is a workaround: download the sample from Mobipocket and look at that on your computer. This presumes the book is also sold at Mobipocket. Their samples are shorter (5%).

The samples stay until you delete them. If you buy the book, it will start at the beginning, not at the place where the sample left off. You should make note of the location so you can move to the place you were quickly.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Libro,

My FAQ book is for sale at www.mobipocket.com. You can buy it and read it on your PC if you download the free Mobipocket reader. This might answer alot of your questions.

The Mobipocket version won't work on your Kindle, so you'd have to buy it again. But at $1.59 I don't think that will break the bank. 

I am only suggesting this because many of your questions are answered in the book.

L


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The samples look like another book on the Kindle, with the annotation "sample" by the name.  You delete it separately.  When/if you buy the book, it shows up separately.  You should note the location number at the end of the sample, so that you can go to that location in the book and start from where you left off.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Libro, the samples don't have DRM, so it's possible that you could read them on a computer with the Mobipocket Reader software, if you change the file extension to .mobi.  I haven't tried this myself.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Libro,
> 
> My FAQ book is for sale at www.mobipocket.com. You can buy it and read it on your PC if you download the free Mobipocket reader. This might answer alot of your questions.
> 
> ...


Leslie -- Great idea! I already purchased your Kindle edition, but since my Kindle won't be arriving for about a month I'll have plenty of time to read your FAQ on Mobi, which I have to download. Thanks so much for the tip!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

libro said:


> Leslie -- Great idea! I already purchased your Kindle edition, but since my Kindle won't be arriving for about a month I'll have plenty of time to read your FAQ on Mobi, which I have to download. Thanks so much for the tip!


Update: I tried to download Mobi on my computer and it won't download. Everything is in place for it to download correctly, but it just won't proceed. Since I have no use for it other than Leslie's Kindle FAQ and I purchased her Kindle FAQ on Amazon, I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Update: I tried to download Mobi on my computer and it won't download. Everything is in place for it to download correctly, but it just won't proceed. Since I have no use for it other than Leslie's Kindle FAQ and I purchased her Kindle FAQ on Amazon, I guess I'll have to wait.


Well, that's a shame...

L


----------

